# OH I,m So Scared!



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi! to all. I'm so scared right now that I can hardly write this. I have had back pain for about 3 months. I finally decided that I had better make sure that it was fibro, so I went to the doctor. I had an ultrasound done and it turns out that I have an obstruction in my urea (the tube between my right kidney and my bladder) The urea connecting the two is totally inflamed. My doctor cannot tell me what it is for sure and tomorrow morning I go for and IVP (I think that is where they inject the dye to see where it travels) Of course my mind has went to the worst and I can hardly hold it together. I am only 38 and so scared of the possibilities. Just needed to "talk" Please pray for me.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i just want to let you know that since i was born i kept having urinary tract infection.by time i was 8 i ended up having a uretha implantation.i think we may be talking about the same thing.if we are i just want to let you know that im fine now.well besides the ibs.i think it was called uretha.if you do end up having surgery just think of all the pampering your gonna get.thats the bright side of it


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Carol:Just want you to know that I will be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. It is the fear of the unknown. Try to do some deep breathing. Please let us know how you are doing. God Bless.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Carol,Are you hanging in there? How are you doing? Give us an update as soon as you feel up to it, okay?Thinking of you.Karen


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Carol, Hope you come back and tell us what the results of your testing/treatment was. I am praying for you.Alice


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi! Everyone Thanks to everyone, you don't know how much it helps to get on here and talk to someone who understands the fear that we go through with all the different pains that we have. I'm doing better but I still don't know much more than I knew before. I had my IVP (which is really nothing if you ever have to have one) The IVP showed that the blockage was at the bottome of my right kidney in the wider part of the urether just before it narrows. My kidney was still functioning but was pooling at the blockage and dripping slowly through the urether. I still do not know what is causing the blockage but have been given threee possibilities. 1. a kidney stone (but this did not show on the ultrasound or the IVP--but apparently still a possibility) 2. a congenital defect that has just taken this long to show up 3. a tumor (HOPEFULLY BENIGHN-- but of course they can't be sure) All my blood work has come back good and I haven't had any of the other symptoms so they say things look good. I have an appointment scheduled for a renal scan on Dec. 19. (I have to wait that long since they consider this a non-emergency. If they were waiting they'd realize how much of an emergency it is for my peace of mind.) The renal scan will give them the answers they need and then we can poceed from there. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers and please don't stop now as I'm sure you all have been helping to get me through this very difficult time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2001)

Hello CarolIts been a while.....haven't had a chance to check web lately and saw that you had posted here and I wanted to let you know that you are in my prayers....I hope that you are holding up and keeping strong as possible...please email me if you still have my address or you can reach me ### Kathabee###yahoo.ca


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Another prayer coming your way Carol. Sorry, I didn't see your reply sooner. M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Carol:Sending you good thoughts and prayers. Hang in there.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Carol, Hang in there!!Another one wishing you the best. Good luck. Keep us posted, please.Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Carol,Iï¿½m thinking of you and keep us posted!Take care, Mio


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers. I'm hanging in there, spending lots of time with my kids and keeping busy.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Best wishes and lots of good vibes your way Carol, especially for your appointment on the 19th Dec.


----------

